#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  API661 Air-Cooled Heat Exchanger Standards

## tima

Friends.....



I would appreciate if any one can share the latest API661 Air-Cooled Heat Exchanger Standards.....

Thanking in Advance.

Regards,
TimaSee More: API661 Air-Cooled Heat Exchanger Standards

----------


## huymedita

Dear Tima,
I just have the old one : API 661 air-cooled heat exchangers for general refinery services- 1997. If you need, i will upload it for you.
regards,

huymedita.

----------


## Nasir

Dear,
I have 2002 version but cannot upload to any site from my office (all such sites blocked).
Give me your email address and I will send it to you. Then please upload and share with this group also.
Regards,

----------


## Qalander

> Dear,
> I have 2002 version but cannot upload to any site from my office (all such sites blocked).
> Give me your email address and I will send it to you. Then please upload and share with this group also.
> Regards,



smwasialavi@gmail.com Thanks in advance 
Jazakallah Fiddaaren Khairaa!

----------


## FATHI

I believe this API standard has been now superseeded by an ISO standard.

same for shell and tubes heat exchangers

----------


## jameshuau

hi Nasir

would you like to send this file to me. my email address is jameshuau@gmail.com 
thanks a lot

----------


## tobbe

could u plz send me too api 661

briik_family@yahoo.com

----------


## maxky

could you send me?
maxky_narak@yahoo.com

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Air-Cooled Heat Exchangers for General Refinery Service Petroleum and natural gas industriesAir-cooled heat exchangers or equal to  ISO 13706
API STD 661 5th Ed 2002.pdf 4.486 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
*The new version is API STD 661 6th Ed 2006. Could somebody upload it ?*

----------


## shakmed

> Air-Cooled Heat Exchangers for General Refinery Service Petroleum and natural gas industriesAir-cooled heat exchangers or equal to  ISO 13706
> API STD 661 5th Ed 2002.pdf 4.486 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Dear Achmad Nur Eddin !!!

Here is the updated version.

*API STD 661 6th Ed 2006*  0.935 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

And mail seekers, sorry !! Download from here only.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear Achmad Nur Eddin !!!
> 
> Here is the updated version.
> 
> *API STD 661 6th Ed 2006*  0.935 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Shakmed, 
Agree, we do not need mail seeker !!!

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks Shakmed.... thanks for sharing

----------


## foxawan

Can you please e-mail it to me


my address is farrukh.hanif@descon.comSee More: API661 Air-Cooled Heat Exchanger Standards

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks for sharing... keep it up !!!

----------


## joe3112

Nice man. Thanks again..

----------


## plg6667

Thanks Shakmed , Thanks a Lot!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Nabili

Dear Shakmed,
I am interested in apoi std 6th ed as well, however I could not download the file because it is expired. Can you please upload again. Many thanks.

----------


## Nabilia

API Standard 661 6th Ed. Feb. 2006 - Air-Cooled Heat Exchangers for General Refinery Service - ISO 13706; 2005.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Thank Shakmed, Achmad Nur Eddin & Nabilia !

----------


## Nabili

Many thanks for sharing

----------


## kanankiri

> Dear Achmad Nur Eddin !!!
> 
> Here is the updated version.
> 
> *API STD 661 6th Ed 2006*  0.935 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



Sir, please kindly upload it again... many thanks

----------


## Nabilia

> Sir, please kindly upload it again... many thanks



Post 18 is active

----------


## Nabilia

Here are four other Air-Cooled Heat Exchanger docs

API RP 632 1st Ed. Apr. 1988 - Winterization of Air-Cooled Heat Exchangers (Historic Doc)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Chevron - EXH600 Air Cooled Heat Exchangers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

JGC 210-120-1-25E Air Cooled Heat Exchangers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

KBR - Air Cooled Heat Exchangers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kanankiri

> Here are four other Air-Cooled Heat Exchanger docs
> 
> API RP 632 1st Ed. Apr. 1988 - Winterization of Air-Cooled Heat Exchangers (Historic Doc)
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow... its great.. thank you

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks Nabilia

See More: API661 Air-Cooled Heat Exchanger Standards

----------


## mamooli

thank you

----------


## Geoff

Thank you
Very Kind

----------


## sky101

thank you..shakmed

----------


## juhrilover

Thanks,
Great contribution

----------


## shm8324

Can anybody again share API RP 632 1st Ed. Apr. 1988 - Winterization of Air-Cooled Heat Exchangers (Historic Doc)

Its 4shared link is not working....Thanks in advance...

----------


## shm8324

Can anybody again share API RP 632 1st Ed. Apr. 1988 - Winterization of Air-Cooled Heat Exchangers (Historic Doc)

Its 4shared link is not working....Thanks in advance...


Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

> Can anybody again share API RP 632 1st Ed. Apr. 1988 - Winterization of Air-Cooled Heat Exchangers (Historic Doc)
> 
> Its 4shared link is not working....Thanks in advance...
> 
> 
> Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



It may be your need.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

> Can anybody again share API RP 632 1st Ed. Apr. 1988 - Winterization of Air-Cooled Heat Exchangers (Historic Doc)
> 
> Its 4shared link is not working....Thanks in advance...
> 
> 
> Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



It may be your need.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Jeerapol

thank you very much...

----------


## mrbeen

> Here are four other Air-Cooled Heat Exchanger docs
> 
> API RP 632 1st Ed. Apr. 1988 - Winterization of Air-Cooled Heat Exchangers (Historic Doc)
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear * 
can you please upload it.

thanks in adv.

----------

